# Young People's Concerts on TCM



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I wasn't sure where to post this. TCM (Turner Classic Movies) is broadcasting four of Bernstein's Young People's Concerts starting at 8:00 tonight.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for this. I think I may actually get that channel.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

That's great! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I saw that listed in the TV Guide just today. I plan to crack out the popcorn and cigarettes and watch this Bernstein fellow tell me something about music. It sounds like fun. I'm a kid again!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

If you have a satellite dish, they are also on the Mezzo channel .


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

_Twelve_ full-length _YPC's_ are also free and available on YT. It's a great education with Bernstein at his engaging best.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Tonight we get Omnibus.


----------

